

The World's Best Countries (data-rich infographic) - Ras_
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/15/interactive-infographic-of-the-worlds-best-countries.html

======
notahacker
it's a gorgeous infographic but the gloss hides some questionable underlying
data - any metric which suggests the UK is less "politically stable" than
Italy, for example, is very difficult to take seriously.

